# Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)



## Heiko (12 September 2006)

http://www.kabel-deutschland.de/highspeed-internet/hsi_tarif_uebersicht.html
Hier gibts neuerdings Inet mit 10 Mbit. Über DSL gibts noch 768 kbit/s und keine Besserung in Sicht.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Kabel-Inet?


----------



## drboe (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.kabel-deutschland.de/highspeed-internet/hsi_tarif_uebersicht.html
> Hier gibts neuerdings Inet mit 10 Mbit. Über DSL gibts noch 768 kbit/s und keine Besserung in Sicht.


Bei wilhelm-tel.de in Norderstedt nördlich von Hamburg gibt es zu erschwinglichen Preisen (35,10 €) 20.000/2.000 kBit/s. Für das 4fache Geld gibt es 50.000/5.000. Wer's braucht ... 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Kabel-Inet?


Nee, aber DSL gibt es häufig auch mit 2 MBit/s (192 KBit/s upload), bei einigen Anbietern (Hansenet) auch bis 6 MBit/s mit 500 KBit/s upload. Standard ist inzwischen 1.024/128 kBit/s. Die 768 kBit/s hat die Telekom schon vor ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr und die anderen Anbieter sind m. E. nachgezogen. Diese Angebote und der Wettbewerb sind aber vor allem für Leute in größeren Städten. Wer auf dem Land wohnt - oder in den falschen Randgebieten, - der guckt nach wie vor in die Röhre bzw. muss sich mit ISDN zufrieden geben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf dem Land wohnt - oder in den falschen Randgebieten, - der guckt nach wie vor in die Röhre bzw. muss sich mit ISDN zufrieden geben.


oder per Satellit, (wenn er denn eine  Schüssel hat oder montieren darf) 
http://www.dsl--flatrate.de/dsl_profil_landleute.html
http://www.telespiegel.de/dsl/dsl-satellit-t-dsl-astra.html


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, aber DSL gibt es häufig auch mit 2 MBit/s (192 KBit/s upload), bei einigen Anbietern (Hansenet) auch bis 6 MBit/s mit 500 KBit/s upload. Standard ist inzwischen 1.024/128 kBit/s. Die 768 kBit/s hat die Telekom schon vor ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr und die anderen Anbieter sind m. E. nachgezogen. Diese Angebote und der Wettbewerb sind aber vor allem für Leute in größeren Städten. Wer auf dem Land wohnt - oder in den falschen Randgebieten, - der guckt nach wie vor in die Röhre bzw. muss sich mit ISDN zufrieden geben


Hier gibts DSL mit 768 kbit/s. 
Wenn ich aktuell meine Nummer prüfen lasse, wird mir DSL per Satellit angeboten, nix anderes.
Ausbaupläne sind trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht erkennbar.
Wir sind ein internettechnischer weißer Fleck hier.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Kabel-Inet?



Technik ist so weit ok bei KDG aber extrem mieser Service.

Gruss


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Technik ist so weit ok bei KDG aber extrem mieser Service.
> 
> Gruss


Das habe ich als TV-Kunde schon erleben dürfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich als TV-Kunde schon erleben dürfen.



Also alles beim Alten  Regelmässig, wenn ein paar Tropfen mehr runterkommen fällt erst das Fernsehen aus und manchmal synct das Modem nicht mehr. Hotline natürlich Ahnungslos und hat keinen Plan.
Auf Anfragen und Briefe wird auch nicht reagiert.

Gruss


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also alles beim Alten  Regelmässig, wenn ein paar Tropfen mehr runterkommen fällt erst das Fernsehen aus und manchmal synct das Modem nicht mehr. Hotline natürlich Ahnungslos und hat keinen Plan.
> Auf Anfragen und Briefe wird auch nicht reagiert.
> 
> Gruss


Ich denke, ich werds trotzdem mal probieren.
768 kbit/s ist nicht zeitgemäß und dauert regelmässig zu lange für große Files. Allein das letzte Knoppix hat mich an den Rand der Verzweiflung gebracht...


----------



## drboe (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts DSL mit 768 kbit/s.
> Wenn ich aktuell meine Nummer prüfen lasse, wird mir DSL per Satellit angeboten, nix anderes.
> Ausbaupläne sind trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage nicht erkennbar.
> Wir sind ein internettechnischer weißer Fleck hier.


Ja, aber das Schicksal teilst Du mit zig Leuten, die angesichts vollmundiger Werbung für Highspeed-Internet und Triple-Play oft nur den Kopf schütteln können. In Hamburg z. B. schlagen sie Dich tot mit (angeblich) immer günstigeren Angeboten und größerer Bandbreite. Jeden Tag flattern einem die Prospekte ins Haus oder rufen Anbieter an, die den Wechsel bewerben. Einige Freunde sind umgestiegen und prozzen geradezu mit den Bandbreiten. Ein kurzes Stück hinter der Stadtgrenze aber ist eine ISDN-Verbindung ins Internet häufig das Höchste der Gefühle. Flatrate ist dann natürlich Fehlanzeige.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber das Schicksal teilst Du mit zig Leuten, die angesichts vollmundiger Werbung für Highspeed-Internet und Triple-Play oft nur den Kopf schütteln können. In Hamburg z. B. schlagen sie Dich tot mit (angeblich) immer günstigeren Angeboten und größerer Bandbreite. Jeden Tag flattern einem die Prospekte ins Haus oder rufen Anbieter an, die den Wechsel bewerben. Einige Freunde sind umgestiegen und prozzen geradezu mit den Bandbreiten. Ein kurzes Stück hinter der Stadtgrenze aber ist eine ISDN-Verbindung ins Internet häufig das Höchste der Gefühle. Flatrate ist dann natürlich Fehlanzeige.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Da ich ja "hinter der Stadtgrenze" wohne, kann ich das nachvollziehen.
Vor allem ist die Verteilung nicht ganz klar.
Ein Bekannter von mir wohnt in einer Ortschaft genau in der Mitte von nirgends. Kriegt aber 16 Mbit.
Hier bin ich direkt neben einer Hauptverteilung (an der vierstelligen Vorwahl erkennbar), bei mir gibts aber nix.
Und 768 kbit/s ist einfach zu wenig wenn man viel macht. Das dauert ja schon jeden Tag ewig wenn ich die Sicherungen und Logs von dem Server hier ziehe.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Bin zwar bei Ish, und nicht bei Kabel Deutschland, habe selbst von technischer Seite nur positive Erfahrungen mit Kabel-Internet gemacht. Allerdings eine grosse Warnung, die wohl ziemlich Provider-unabhaengig fuer Kabel-Internet gilt: bei Problemen ist der Service meist komplett fuer die Tonne.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich werds trotzdem mal probieren.
> 768 kbit/s ist nicht zeitgemäß und dauert regelmässig zu lange für große Files. Allein das letzte Knoppix hat mich an den Rand der Verzweiflung gebracht...



Klar probieren kann man es. Nur lade nicht zu viel runter, denn die Flat hat eine Fair Police... keine Ahnung bei wieviel Gig die greift. Viel Glück und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Klar probieren kann man es. Nur lade nicht zu viel runter, denn die Flat hat eine Fair Police... keine Ahnung bei wieviel Gig die greift. Viel Glück und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Gruß Marco


Ich lese überall nur das:


> - Surfen ohne Limit
> - Highspeed mit   10.200kbit/s
> Ihr Internetzugang
> Flatrate (ohne Zeit- und Volumenlimit)
> ...


So richtig nach Begrenzung klingt das nicht...

In den FAQ stehts recht eindeutig:


> *F: Was ist eine Flatrate und welche Vorteile bietet sie mir?*
> 
> A: Eine Flatrate ist ein Pauschaltarif, mit dem sämtliche Kosten für den Internetzugang abgegolten sind. Sie können dabei Tag und Nacht online sein und sich so viele Daten herunterladen, wie Sie möchten. Sie zahlen keinen Cent extra. Jeder aktuelle Kabel Highspeed Tarif beinhaltet eine Flatrate für unbegrenztes Surfvergnügen.


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Hab auch grade mal in die AGB geschaut:
http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/allgemein/agb.html

Von Fair-use oder sonstwas ist da keine Rede...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch grade mal in die AGB geschaut:
> http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/allgemein/agb.html
> 
> Von Fair-use oder sonstwas ist da keine Rede...



Ups stimmt, die AGB ist ziehmlich neu. Bei mir steht es noch drin. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Heiko (13 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ups stimmt, die AGB ist ziehmlich neu. Bei mir steht es noch drin.
> 
> Gruß Marco


Naja, wir werden sehen...

Die Hotline-Dame meinte "zwei bis drei Wochen" bis der freundliche Techniker bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Naja, wir werden sehen...
> 
> Die Hotline-Dame meinte "zwei bis drei Wochen" bis der freundliche Techniker bei mir ankommt.


So, schriftlich ists nur auch da.
Voraussichtlich zwischen dem 2. und 6. Oktober krieg ich Besuch vom Techniker.


----------



## advisor (17 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Die IESY hat für Südhessen auch nette Angebote. Eine 6 MBit Intenet Flatrate inkl Telefonflat kostet nur 40 € mtl.
http://www.iesy.de/index.php?id=43


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



advisor schrieb:


> Die IESY hat für Südhessen auch nette Angebote. Eine 6 MBit Intenet Flatrate inkl Telefonflat kostet nur 40 € mtl.
> http://www.iesy.de/index.php?id=43


Da klappt aktuell nicht mal die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



advisor schrieb:


> Die IESY hat für Südhessen auch nette Angebote. Eine 6 MBit Intenet Flatrate inkl Telefonflat kostet nur 40 € mtl.
> http://www.iesy.de/index.php?id=43


Weniger toll klingt der Preis, wenn man die oft unnützen 15 Euro Gebühren fürs Kabelfernsehen mitrechnet. Auch erhält man 6Mbit statt 2Mbit nur in Verbindung mit deren Telefonflat. IMHO wäre es hier höchste Zeit, dass die BNetzA solchem Zwangsbundling einen Riegel vorschiebt, und für echte Konkurrenz bei Internet/Telefon und Fernsehen sorgt.


----------



## advisor (18 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da klappt aktuell nicht mal die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung...


Bei mir klappt die Prüfung. Allerdings erkennt das Bestellsystem nicht, daß ich bereits einen Kabelanschluß bei denen habe.

Ob sich die Anmeldung tatsächlich lohnt, kann man natürlich nur durch einen Preisvergleich erkennen, der auch die Kabelgebühren beinhaltet. Dazu zeigt das Bestellsystem ja dann den Gesamtpreis inkl. Kabelfernsehen an, bevor man die Bestellung abschickt.

Technisch interessant wäre, ob die Anbieter die effektive Upstream-Bandbreite wegen der gemeinsamen Nutzung des Kanals durch alle Kunden tatsächlich garantieren können. Dazu muß das HFC Netz wegen der Paketkollisionen wohl entsprechend gut ausgebaut sein.
Zum Problem:
http://www.ifn.tu-bs.de/ifn/Abteilu.../Piastowski/Internetanwendungen_HFC-Netze.pdf


----------



## Avor (18 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Glasfaser oder Koaxkabel ist demnach Voraussetzung für DSL-Anbindung.

Kann es sein, daß auch noch uraltes Litzen-Telefonkabel für kurze Strecken Verwendung finden kann?  Beispiel:

Die Leitung hier in der Sraße wurde 1970 verlegt. Als ein Bagger vor etwa 15 Jahren    das Kabel beschädigte  wurden  einige Litzen durchtrennt. Nach der Reparatur des  Kabelbaums wurde garantiert kein neues Telefonkabel verlegt. Also gibt es von der Verteilerstelle bis hierher - ca 300 Meter - weder Glasfaser-noch Koaxkabel. 

Mit DSL 2000 erreiche ich in der Regel tatsächlich mit über 200 KB/s  die doppelte Geschwindigkeit wie vorher mit DSL 1000 bei Downloads.
Aber die technische Qualität der Livestreams  ist mehr als krottenschlecht.
Bilder verwaschen und Ton unverständlich. Ist möglicherweise  dieses Teilstück - schlechtestes Glied in der Kette -  dafür verantwortlich?


Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Es bleibt spannend.

Heute mittag klingelt das Telefon. Eine Dame von Kabel Deutschland will wissen, warum das Begrüßungspaket noch nicht bei mir ist sondern noch bei denen liegt.

_"Hmmm, weil ich das noch nicht geschickt bekommen habe?"_

Dame: "*blafasel* billig *blafasel* digital *blafasel* Konditionen"

_"Sie können mir das doch bestimmt mal zuschicken und ich prüfe das in aller Ruhe. Das kann ich ja sicher wieder zurückschicken wenns mir nicht taugt, oder?"_

Dame: "Das darf ich Ihnen eigentlich garnicht sagen aber Sie können das in den ersten zwei Wochen ohne Verpflichtung zurück schicken."

_"Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie mir das nicht eigentlich sagen *müssen*?"_

Dame: "Ich sags Ihnen ja grade."

_"Aha. Also dann schicken Sie mir das mal zu..."_


----------



## virenscanner (22 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*


----------



## SEP (22 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Unglaublich :rotfl:


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



SEP schrieb:


> Unglaublich :rotfl:


Jo, ich war auch heftig erstaunt...


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

So, es geht in die nächste Episode.
Heute rief ein Techniker an, er käme am 9. Oktober zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr und macht die Basteleien.
Mal sehen, was das wird...


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Heute kam der Digitalreceiver.
Nach dem Einstecken ging erst mal nur ARD und ZDF, kurz später nichts mehr.
Der Techniker meinte, die angezeigten Empfangsstärken müssten locker reichen. Ich soll doch mal meinen Verstärker prüfen und ggfs. die Verstärkung hochdrehen.
Der Techniker von Schwaiger (Verstärkerhersteller) meinte beim nächsten Anruf, die Verstärker laufen immer voll so lange sie nicht runtergeregelt werden. Also nix mit Hochregeln.
Auf allen Kanälen schwarzer Bildschirm.
Fünf Anrufe später lande ich mit diversen Zwischenschritten bei einem Techniker.
"Haben Sie mal den Netzstecker gezogen und wieder reingesteckt"?
_"Nö, hat mir noch niemand gesagt."_
"Machen Sie das bitte mal."
*zip* PAUSE *klick*
Geht.
Nur die Zusatzkanäle gehen nicht.
"Das haben wir gleich. Schalten Sie bitte mal einen ein der nicht geht und lassen Sie das so stehen. Das kommt dann in ein paar Minuten. Ich stell das hier ein. Aber bitte nicht umschalten."
Zum Umschalten bin ich auch nicht gekommen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war der Sender da.
Na also, geht doch. Nur traurig dass man so lange probieren muß bis man einen Praktiker an den Hörer bekommt. Zumindest hab ich jetzt die Telefonnummer.


----------



## Juri (27 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> "Haben Sie mal den Netzstecker gezogen und wieder reingesteckt"?
> _"Nö, hat mir noch niemand gesagt."_
> "Machen Sie das bitte mal."
> *zip* PAUSE *klick*
> Geht.


Na auf "jeder boot tut gut" hätteste auch alleine kommen können


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Juri schrieb:


> Na auf "jeder boot tut gut" hätteste auch alleine kommen können


Nachdems mal vorher ging eher nicht


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> So, es geht in die nächste Episode.
> Heute rief ein Techniker an, er käme am 9. Oktober zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr und macht die Basteleien.
> Mal sehen, was das wird...


Der Tag der Wahrheit nähert sich...


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

So, das Drama geht in die nächste Runde.
Heute früh pünktlich um neun steht der Monteur vor der Tür (ein überaus freundlicher und motivierter Herr!) und will die Dose setzen.
Die erste Inaugenscheinnahme macht ihm schon klar, dass es mit "anschließen und festschrauben" nicht getan sein dürfte.
Wir haben dann zusammen ca. eine Stunde lang die alte Verkabelung geprüft ob davon was zu gebrauchen ist. Ergebnis: nix.
Also ziehen wir ein neues Kabel. Vom Keller bis unters Dach. Dass dazwischen noch das Zieh-Kabel gerissen ist brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...
Dazwischen wird noch ein Verstärker installiert und die Rückkanalfilter für die anderen Anschlüsse.
Nach deutlich über einer weiteren Stunde liegt das Kabel wo es liegen soll.
Unterm Dach gehts noch einmal ums Haus rum und durch die Decke nach unten und schon sind wir da, wo wir hinwollen: im Arbeitszimmer.
Dose angeschlossen, Kabel sauber im Kabelschacht verräumt, Pegel gemessen. Prächtig.
Nach Aktivierung des Kabelmodems gehts auch schon los.
Internet fast kein Problem, die IP-Adressen sind aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit, ausführlich zu testen (durfte zur Arbeit). Das hole ich heute abend nach.
Die Ping-Zeiten waren jedenfalls mies (~130 ms).
Die Downloadrate war auch nicht berauschend - ob das am Server oder an der Leitung liegt konnte ich noch nicht verifizieren.

Was ich mit einem Anruf bei meinem Routersupport rausfinden konnte: ich brauch nen neuen Router. Mein "alter" unterstützt hardwaremässig nur knapp 8 MBit/s, dafür das neue Modell (gerade vorhin bestellt) bis zu 80 MBit/s. Das sind Themen, an die man vorher nie dachte...


----------



## technofreak (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Was ich mit einem Anruf bei meinem Routersupport rausfinden konnte: ich brauch nen neuen Router. Mein "alter" unterstützt hardwaremässig nur knapp 8 MBit/s, dafür das neue Modell (gerade vorhin bestellt) bis zu 80 MBit/s. Das sind Themen, an die man vorher nie dachte...


Versteh ich offengestanden nicht ganz. Nach meinem bescheidenen  technischen Verständnis 
handelt es sich bei Kabelmodemanschluß um eine  Art Bussystem, bei dem je mehr dran hängen 
umso weniger für den einzelnen Teilnehmer zur Verfügung steht. Aber man lernt ja nie aus...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelmodem


> Die angebotenen Geschwindigkeiten legen die Netzbetreiber nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten selbst fest. *Sie reichen von ISDN-Geschwindigkeit bis zu 20 Mbit *oder mehr pro Sekunde zum Teilnehmer und meist deutlich weniger in Gegenrichtung. *Es hängt also von der Qualität des Netz-Ausbaus ab, ob die tariflich versprochene Leistung tatsächlich gehalten werden kann.*


das heißt im Klartext: es ist absolut nicht gewährleistet, dass die z.Z gebotene/versprochene
  Übertragungsleistung  auf Dauer gehalten wird. Je mehr sich dranhängen, umso enger wird es.


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Versteh ich offengestanden nicht ganz. Nach meinem bescheidenen  technischen Verständnis
> handelt es sich bei Kabelmodemanschluß um eine  Art Bussystem, bei dem je mehr dran hängen
> umso weniger für den einzelnen Teilnehmer zur Verfügung steht. Aber man lernt ja nie aus...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelmodem
> ...


Das ist ja auch bei DSL so. Wenn die Leitung dicht ist, gehts halt mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit weiter. Oder noch weniger.
Kabel ist da keine Ausnahme.
Aber wenn man theoretisch die maximale Bandbreit ausnutzen will, dann muß man auch einen Router haben der das packt. Wenn der Router (wie in meinem Fall) eben nur maximal 8 MBit/s routet, dann kann man eben - selbst im günstigsten Fall - nicht mit 10 Mbit/s downloaden.


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*

Achja, nochwas: die Messung ergab einen Durchsatz von mehr als 30 MBit/s. Es sollte also noch genügend Reserve für "meine" 10 MBit/s vorhanden sein.


----------



## technofreak (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch bei DSL so. Wenn die Leitung dicht ist,
> gehts halt mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit weiter. Oder noch weniger.
> Kabel ist da keine Ausnahme.
> Aber wenn man theoretisch die maximale Bandbreit ausnutzen will, dann muß
> ...


Da jeder Teilnehmer eine separate Leitung zu "seinem" Modem in der zentralen 
Station hat, die ihrerseits an Gbit Leitungen hängen, beeinflußt der einzelne 
Teilnehmer  unter der Wahrnehmungsgrenze  die anderen Teilnehmer, da es 
sich sich um ein paralleles Leitungssystem handelt. Damit ist, außer in extremen
 Situationen, die ich persönlich noch nie erlebt habe, keine Beeinflussung erkennbar


Heiko schrieb:


> Achja, nochwas: die Messung ergab einen Durchsatz von mehr als 30 MBit/s. Es sollte also noch genügend Reserve für "meine" 10 MBit/s vorhanden sein.


warten wir es ab...


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Da jeder Teilnehmer eine separate Leitung zu "seinem" Modem in der zentralen
> Station hat, die ihrerseits an Gbit Leitungen hängen, beeinflußt der einzelne
> Teilnehmer  unter der Wahrnehmungsgrenze  die anderen Teilnehmer, da es
> sich sich um ein paralleles Leitungssystem handelt. Damit ist, außer in extremen
> ...


Von der Sache her richtig, ich hege allerdings Zweifel dass die typische ländliche Vermittlungsstelle im GBit-Bereich angebunden ist.


----------



## technofreak (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> ich hege allerdings Zweifel dass die typische ländliche Vermittlungsstelle im GBit-Bereich angebunden ist.


kann ich nicht beurteilen. Kabel ist z.Z wahrscheinlich für den ländlichen Bereich wie für dich ohne 
Alternative,  aber auch für den städtischen Bereich eine praktikable Lösung,  solange die Teilnehmerzahl 
nicht zu sehr ansteigt. ( Die lokale Kabelgesellschaft nervt hier mit "cold calls" an der Wohnungstür) 
... Insofern eine etwas merkwürdige Situation...


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckts in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> kann ich nicht beurteilen. Kabel ist z.Z wahrscheinlich für den ländlichen Bereich wie für dich ohne
> Alternative,  aber auch für den städtischen Bereich eine praktikable Lösung,  solange die Teilnehmerzahl
> nicht zu sehr ansteigt. ( Die lokale Kabelgesellschaft nervt hier mit "cold calls" an der Wohnungstür)
> ... Insofern eine etwas merkwürdige Situation...


Hier gabs tatsächlich keine Alternative für Bandbreiten > 768 Kbit.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

@Heiko

na, das hört sich ja alles recht abenteuerlich an. Hab ich Das nun richtig verstanden ? Es muss also generell eine neue (dritte) Leitung, nebst Radio- und Fersehkoaxkabel eingezogen werden ? Dann haben die Kabel Deutschländer aber allerhand zu tun in Zukunft.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es muss also generell eine neue (dritte) Leitung, nebst Radio- und Fersehkoaxkabel eingezogen werden ?



Nein!!! Internet, Radio und Fernsehen kommt über das selbe Kabel, nur über unterschiedliche Frequenzbänder. Ein neues Kabel muss nur dann gezogen werden, wenn das alte nicht hinreichend für die benötigten Datenbandbreiten ist. Und die ist halt bei Kabelinternet höher, d.h. wenn das alte Kabel die benötigte Bandbreite nicht hergibt, muss gewechselt werden. Ob dies nötig ist, kann oft erst vor Ort geklärt werden. 
TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Nein!!! Internet, Radio und Fernsehen kommt über das selbe Kabel,
> nur über unterschiedliche Frequenzbänder. Ein neues Kabel muss nur dann gezogen werden, wenn
> das alte nicht hinreichend für die benötigten Datenbandbreiten ist. Und die ist halt bei Kabelinternet
> höher, d.h. wenn das alte Kabel die benötigte Bandbreite nicht hergibt, muss gewechselt werden.
> ...



Das wird aber dann wahrscheinlich bei fast allen Altbauten der Fall sein, die ein 75 Ohm (Impedanz) 
Koaxkabel haben und eine miese Abschirmung aufweisen. In welchem Frequenzbereich liegt eigentlich die 
Internetübertragung auf Kabel ? (Mhz)


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das wird aber dann wahrscheinlich bei fast allen Altbauten der Fall sein, die ein 75 Ohm (Impedanz) Koaxkabel haben und eine miese Abschirmung aufweisen. In welchem Frequenzbereich liegt eigentlich die Internetübertragung auf Kabel ? (Mhz)


Die Kabel sind m.E nicht das Problem, selbst ältere Koax-Kabel übertragen mühelos bis 800 MHz (UHF Band),
während die Übertragung sich in zwei Bereichen oberhalb 450 MHz und im Bereich 10-65 MHz abspielt 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelmodem


> Wegen der Baumstruktur des Kabel-TV-Netzes werden in Sende- und Empfangsrichtung unterschiedliche Modulationsverfahren angewendet. In Empfangsrichtung werden Kanäle oberhalb von 450 MHz genutzt. Mit aufwändigen QAM-Modulationsverfahren (Quadraturamplitudenmodulation) werden die digitalen Signale auf die Trägerfrequenzen aufmoduliert.
> 
> Für gesendete Daten (Rückkanal) wird gemäß Euro-Docsis 2.0 ein Frequenzband von 10 bis 65 MHz genutzt, wobei ein QAM-Verfahren für die Modulation zum Einsatz kommt.



Die Antennenanschlußdosen sind in aller Regel das eigentliche Problem, da sie in aller Regel ziemlich mickrig sind d.h.  produzieren Reflektionen bzw dämpfen sehr stark.
Für TV ist das meist hinnehmbar für Datenübertragung nicht.

Eine  vorhandene  Kabelanlage dementsprechend auf/umzurüsten in aller Regel  aufwendiger  als neu zu verlegen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Die Kabel sind m.E nicht das Problem, selbst ältere Koax-Kabel übertragen mühelos bis 800 MHz (UHF Band),
> während die Übertragung sich in zwei Bereichen oberhalb 450 MHz und im Bereich 10-65 MHz abspielt
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelmodem
> 
> ...



Das ist korrekt. Also sind hochwertigere Anschlussdosen unabdingbar (gut geschirmte, evtl. auch vergoldete Kontaktstellen). Ein weiteres Kriterium ist auch die Verlegung des Kabels... nicht im Einflussbereich von stromführenden Leitungen... keine scharfen Knicke etc. Wenn ich da an so manche Installation denke, die ich in meiner früheren Elektrikerlaufbahn gesehen habe ... Au weia !


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

http://www.onlinekosten.de/breitband/kabel
http://www.heise.de/ct/06/03/118/


> Um diesen Upstream zu schaffen, müssen vorhandene Komponenten in der Infrastruktur ersetzt oder ergänzt werden, denn die meisten installierten Verstärkerstufen arbeiten nur in eine Richtung und blockieren das Signal des Rückkanals. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Frequenzbereich für den Internet-Zugang bis 600 MHz reicht, ältere Verstärker aber nur bis 470 MHz ausgelegt und damit für diesen Zweck nicht einsetzbar sind.


Bei Gemeinschaftsanlagen kommt dies noch hinzu,  so dass dort oft Internet via Kabel eine  Illusion bleibt


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> http://www.onlinekosten.de/breitband/kabel
> http://www.heise.de/ct/06/03/118/
> 
> Bei Gemeinschaftsanlagen kommt dies noch hinzu,  so dass dort oft Internet via Kabel eine  Illusion bleibt



Sehe ich genauso. Oder es wird mit horrendem Aufwand komplett saniert werden müssen und dann auf die Kabelgebühren aufgeschlagen. Das macht das ganze aber dann preislich wieder unattraktiv. Ich glaub ich bleib doch bei der altbewährten Telefonleitung


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die Ping-Zeiten waren jedenfalls mies (~130 ms).
> Die Downloadrate war auch nicht berauschend - ob das am Server oder an der Leitung liegt konnte ich noch nicht verifizieren.



-------------------------------

@Heiko
Kann aber auch an den Paketfehlerkorrekturmechanismen liegen (CRC). Wenn ein Paket 3 mal angefordert werden muss, bis es mal fehlerfrei auf'm PC ankommt... das braucht latürnich Zeit. Bei der Datenübertragung von Binärdaten wirkt sich ein gekipptes Bit in der Geschwindigkeit schon aus. Beim Fernsehen mag das wurscht sein. Da hat man halt dann ab und zu einen kurzen Zuckerer im Bild an dem sich keiner stört.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

@Heiko

Tip von mir: Installier Dir mal einen Packetanalyzer auf der Kiste. Dann kannst Du sehen wieviel % Bandbreite für Fehlerkorrektur verschwendet wird :lol:


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

Nach meiner (fast fünfjährigen) Erfahrung mit DSL768/1000/2000 und bei einem Freund 
mit 6000 wird die Bedeutung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit  für den Alltagsgebrauch 
bei  weitem überschätzt. 

Messungen  ergaben, dass mit Ausnahme von größeren Downloads ( damit 
natürlich für Heiko wichtig! ) es ziemlich wurscht ist, ob man eine Seite von 
Heise oder Spiegel mit 1/2/6000 aufruft. 
Keine Kette ist stärker als ihr schwächstes Glied und das sind fast immer die  Datenlieferanten.

Der Knoppix Linux Download ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür. 
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/
von den dort zur Auswahl stehenden Servern schaffen in der Regel höchstens einer 
 oder zwei die von der Schnittstelle her möglichen Empfangsgeschwindigkeiten

Mich erinnert das immer etwas an Audiofreaks bei denen angeblich alles unter 500-1000 Watt
 zu schwach ist... 
(Zimmerlautstärke ist in der Regel 1-2 Watt...)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

Stümmt. Ich hab seit Jahren einen 1000er Anschluss. Den kann ich vielleicht mal ab und zu in den frühen Morgenstunden bis zum Anschlag ausreizen, wenn nur ein paar I-User noch unterwegs sind. Ich glaube auch, dass die starken Glasfaser Backbones noch lange nicht die Rate können die sie eigentlich aufgrund der Vielzahl von Internetuser und Datenintensität haben müssten. Wozu also einen schnellen Anschluss, wenn die Daten eh nur Tropfenweise daherkommen ?


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> In welchem Frequenzbereich liegt eigentlich die
> Internetübertragung auf Kabel ? (Mhz)


Hier mal die Diagnoseseite meines Modems:


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> -------------------------------
> 
> @Heiko
> Kann aber auch an den Paketfehlerkorrekturmechanismen liegen (CRC). Wenn ein Paket 3 mal angefordert werden muss, bis es mal fehlerfrei auf'm PC ankommt... das braucht latürnich Zeit. Bei der Datenübertragung von Binärdaten wirkt sich ein gekipptes Bit in der Geschwindigkeit schon aus. Beim Fernsehen mag das wurscht sein. Da hat man halt dann ab und zu einen kurzen Zuckerer im Bild an dem sich keiner stört.


Hat sich eingependelt: Ping-Zeiten von ca. 50 ms sind jetzt normal.


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Nach meiner (fast fünfjährigen) Erfahrung mit DSL768/1000/2000 und bei einem Freund
> mit 6000 wird die Bedeutung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit  für den Alltagsgebrauch
> bei  weitem überschätzt.
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich Dir absolut und uneingeschränkt Recht.
Dummerweise zieh ich mir jede Nacht die Sicherungen von zwei Servern um die zusätzlich zum Sicherungsserver auf die lokale Platte hier zu spiegeln und dann eben alle naslang div. Linuxdistributionen und Kernelsourcen zum Testen. Allein Knoppix in der DVD-Version hat mich neulich ein paar Tage gekostet weil der Download immer mal wieder abbrach und erst manuell wieder gestartet werden mußte. Zum surfen waren meine 768 kbit/s per DSL mehr als ausreichend. Dafür dauert der Download der Sicherungen jetzt keine 6 Stunden mehr.
Und am meisten hat mich der lahme Upload gestört. Allein ein Forenupdate hat deswegen fast eine dreiviertel Stunde gedauert bis alles oben war. Das ist noch nerviger als auf einen Download zu warten.


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @Heiko
> 
> na, das hört sich ja alles recht abenteuerlich an. Hab ich Das nun richtig verstanden ? Es muss also generell eine neue (dritte) Leitung, nebst Radio- und Fersehkoaxkabel eingezogen werden ? Dann haben die Kabel Deutschländer aber allerhand zu tun in Zukunft.


Nein, ganz so ist das nicht.
Der Techniker meinte nur, dass es sinnvoll/erforderlich (was genau, kam nicht so gut raus) ist, dass zwischen dem Verstärker nach dem Übergabepunkt und der Multimediadose mit PC-Anschluß keine weiteren durchgeschleiften Dosen sitzen.
Alle anderen Dosen wurden an der Verteilung mit Rückkanalfiltern versehen so dass von dort keine Störungen in den Rückkanal kommen.
Durch die "nur eine Dose"-Philosophie bedingt haben wir dann halt ein neues Kabel quer durchs Haus ziehen müssen.


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, ganz so ist das nicht.
> Der Techniker meinte nur, dass es sinnvoll/erforderlich (was genau, kam nicht so gut raus) ist, dass zwischen dem Verstärker nach dem Übergabepunkt und der Multimediadose mit PC-Anschluß keine weiteren durchgeschleiften Dosen sitzen..


Genau das ist es, was größeren Gemeinschaftsanlage enorme Problem bereiten kann.
Bei Dutzenden bis Hunderten von  Anschlüssen ist das nicht mehr so einfach mal eben etwas umverdrahten/umkonfigurieren. Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Theater, was es mit den Miteigentümern/Wohnungsbaugesellschaft gibt , die 
absolut nicht einsehen, warum sie für jemand anderes Hobby blechen sollen...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, ganz so ist das nicht.
> Der Techniker meinte nur, dass es sinnvoll/erforderlich (was genau, kam nicht so gut raus) ist, dass zwischen dem Verstärker nach dem Übergabepunkt und der Multimediadose mit PC-Anschluß keine weiteren durchgeschleiften Dosen sitzen.
> Alle anderen Dosen wurden an der Verteilung mit Rückkanalfiltern versehen so dass von dort keine Störungen in den Rückkanal kommen.
> Durch die "nur eine Dose"-Philosophie bedingt haben wir dann halt ein neues Kabel quer durchs Haus ziehen müssen.



Klar. Je weniger Anschlussstellen im Kabel umso besser. Im Hochfrequenzbereich kommen halt solche Kleinigkeiten zum tragen, die bei niederen Frequenzen wenig Rolle spielen würden. Somit war die Entscheidung des Technikers schon ok ne neue Strippe zu ziehen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*

Nochne Frage an Heiko: Bekommt man ein Zugangskennwort und Benutzernamen für den Internetzugang oder ist man sofort Online ?


----------



## drboe (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Nach meiner (fast fünfjährigen) Erfahrung mit DSL768/1000/2000 und bei einem Freund mit 6000 wird die Bedeutung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit  für den Alltagsgebrauch bei  weitem überschätzt.


Das passt! Ich nutze seit dem Jahr 2000 DSL. Erst 768/128 mit einem Volumentarif, seit 2001 eine Flatrate. Der Übergang auf 1024/128 hat den Normalbetrieb für Mail und Web m. E. unwesentlich verändert. Auch bei FTP Downloads hängt es ersichtlich vom Server bzw. dessen Belastung ab, wie lange man warten muss. Beim Betrieb eines eigenen Servers zahlt sich aber die höhere Upload Bandbreite der 2000er bzw. 6000er DSL-Angebote aus, z. B. wenn man mal von unterwegs auf Files zugreifen will oder Mails mit größeren Anhängen versendet. Da sind 128 KBit/s - weil man verwöhnt ist - oft zu wenig.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nochne Frage an Heiko: Bekommt man ein Zugangskennwort und Benutzernamen für den Internetzugang oder ist man sofort Online ?



Man ist sofort Online. Soweit ich weiss, wird die Nummer vom Modem abgeglichen


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nochne Frage an Heiko: Bekommt man ein Zugangskennwort und Benutzernamen für den Internetzugang oder ist man sofort Online ?


Eher zweiteres, aber auch nicht ganz.
Der Techniker führt Dir vor, dass Inet geht. Dazu hat er ein eigenes Notebook dabei. Seine erste "Amtshandlung" ist, das Modem direkt auf Dich einzutragen. Das macht er über eine Konfig-Seite bei Kabel Deutschland.
Er hat nochmal deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Modem ortsfest ist. Angeblich geht das nur hier und auch nicht bei anderen KDG-Kunden.
Danach ist nur noch DHCP nötig. Keine "Einwahl", nix.


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



drboe schrieb:


> Das passt! Ich nutze seit dem Jahr 2000 DSL. Erst 768/128 mit einem Volumentarif, seit 2001 eine Flatrate. Der Übergang auf 1024/128 hat den Normalbetrieb für Mail und Web m. E. unwesentlich verändert. Auch bei FTP Downloads hängt es ersichtlich vom Server bzw. dessen Belastung ab, wie lange man warten muss. Beim Betrieb eines eigenen Servers zahlt sich aber die höhere Upload Bandbreite der 2000er bzw. 6000er DSL-Angebote aus, z. B. wenn man mal von unterwegs auf Files zugreifen will oder Mails mit größeren Anhängen versendet. Da sind 128 KBit/s - weil man verwöhnt ist - oft zu wenig.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Richtig. Gerade der Upload nervt mit der Zeit.


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Er hat nochmal deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Modem ortsfest ist. Angeblich geht das nur hier und auch nicht bei anderen KDG-Kunden.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, Kabel ist quasi ein riesiges Bussystem. Woher soll denn das
 Modem seinen Standort wissen und bestimmen? 
Im Kabel kann kein Anschluss gezielt lokal  angesprochen werden, es sei denn es
 gäbe im lokalen Bereich Verteiler/Schaltstationen, die den Zugang regeln.
Dann aber auch nur für mehrere Anschlüsse, die an dieser Unterverteilung hängen. 
Wenn der Nachbar Kabelmodem hätte, möchte ich darauf wetten, dass sie  ausgetauscht werden könnten.


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, Kabel ist quasi ein riesiges Bussystem. Woher soll denn das
> Modem seinen Standort wissen und bestimmen?
> Im Kabel kann kein Anschluss gezielt lokal  angesprochen werden, es sei denn es
> gäbe im lokalen Bereich Verteiler/Schaltstationen, die den Zugang regeln.
> ...


Beim Nachbarn vielleicht, nicht zwingend zwei Ortschaften weiter.


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Beim Nachbarn vielleicht, nicht zwingend zwei Ortschaften weiter.


das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, das hängt von der Struktur des Netzes ab 
Bussystem ist nicht ganz richtig, Baumstruktur trifft es eher und dabei kommt
 es eben drauf an, wo die Äste verzweigen und ob/wo Sperren/Weichen  eingebaut sind. 
Offengestanden versteh ich den Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz. Es kann der 
Kabelgesellschaft doch ziemlich egal sein, wo das Modem steht,  solange es in ihrem
 Bereich ist  oder ist das die Vorstufe zur totalen Überwachungsgesellschaft?

PS: Alles darf man den Installateuren  auch nicht glauben...


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern...*



technofreak schrieb:


> PS: Alles darf man den Installateuren  auch nicht glauben...


Deswegen schrieb ich "angeblich".


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Zeit für eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
die Technik scheint auf Zugangsseite gut zu funktionieren.
Die Downloadrate liegt tatsächlich bei ca. 1,3 MB/s (wenn der Server das hergibt).
Die DNS-Server sind grottenschlecht. Fast täglich gibts Probleme bei der ICQ-Verbindung, die sich tatsächlich auf die DNS von Kabel Deutschland zurückführen lassen. Ebenso bei Mail und News (gestern meldete mein Mailserver einen halben Tag lang dass er die externen Mailserver nicht findet).
Es gibt wirklich keine Zwangstrennung aber auch keine IP-Treue. Sobald das Modem mal ausgeschaltet wird gibts eine neue IP. Bei einer DHCP-Erneuerung am Router bleibt die IP gleich.
Ich bin weitgehend zufrieden um umgehe die DNS-Probleme aktuell mit einem DNS-Recursor auf dem Linuxserver im lokalen Netz und auf den beiden cb-Servern. Seitdem keine Probleme.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Sobald das Modem mal ausgeschaltet wird gibts eine neue IP. Bei einer DHCP-Erneuerung am Router bleibt die IP gleich.



Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt Tage, wenn ich nachts den PC und Modem aushabe, das ich am nächsten dieselbe IP bekomme. Mal habe ich diese dann ein paar Tage, dann wieder nur ein paar Stunden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt Tage, wenn ich nachts den PC und Modem aushabe, das ich am nächsten dieselbe IP bekomme. Mal habe ich diese dann ein paar Tage, dann wieder nur ein paar Stunden.
> 
> Gruß Marco


Hmmm...

Neuer Aspekt.
Hier gabs bislang noch keine neue IP so lange das Kabelmodem nicht ausgeschaltet wurde.
Wir bleiben einfach dran.

Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit dem DNS gemacht? Welche DNS-Server hast Du bekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit dem DNS gemacht? Welche DNS-Server hast Du bekommen?



Meine Erfahrungen sind, das manche Seite A***langsam aufgebaut werden, manche auch erst beim 2ten Aufruf.

Wie ermittele ich den DNS-Server? (Win98 )

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind, das manche Seite A***langsam aufgebaut werden, manche auch erst beim 2ten Aufruf.
> 
> Wie ermittele ich den DNS-Server? (Win98 )
> 
> Gruß Marco



Im DOS-Fenster mit Befehl: ipconfig /all oder unter Win98 mit Winipcfg /all. Bin mir aber gerade nicht ganz sicher. Falls Du einen Router/Firewall dazwischen hast, kannst Du die DNS in der Firewall Konfiguration bei bestehender I-Net Verbindung abfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0901051.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie ermittele ich den DNS-Server? (Win98)
> 
> Gruß Marco



Bei mir steht 10.10.10.244 oder 10.10.10.252...


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind, das manche Seite A***langsam aufgebaut werden, manche auch erst beim 2ten Aufruf.
> 
> Wie ermittele ich den DNS-Server? (Win98 )
> 
> Gruß Marco


Seit mein eigener DNS-Server läuft, geht alles blitzeschnell.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir steht 10.10.10.244 oder 10.10.10.252...


Richticz. Das sind die Standardserver.


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

So, den ersten Ausfall hab ich nun auch hinter mir.
Vor drei Tagen gabs mal kein Internet, total tot (Modem hat nicht mehr synchronisiert). Nachdem ich bei der Hotline mal durchgekommen war (was - zugegeben - nicht allzu einfach war), wurde mir gesagt, dass man wohl mit der Technik in meinem Bereich ein Problem hat.
Nach ca. 90 Minuten war der Zustand beendet, seitdem gehts sogar besser als vorher (gelegentliche Tot-Phasen sind auch nicht mehr aufgetreten). Ich schiebs mal auf ne buggy Aktivkomponente.
Wenns das gewesen sein soll bin ich mal ganz zufrieden.

Meine eigenen DNS-Server behalte ich aber mal vorsichtshalber.

Übrigens hab ich seit dem Absturz auch keine neue IP mehr erhalten (was vorher bei ner Trennung durchaus mal vorkam).


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich seit dem Absturz auch keine neue IP mehr erhalten (was vorher bei ner Trennung durchaus mal vorkam).



Frage: Ist die IP-Adressvergabe generell rein statisch bei Kabel D ?


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Frage: Ist die IP-Adressvergabe generell rein statisch bei Kabel D ?


Nö, anscheinend nicht.
Es findet nur keine Zwangstrennung statt. Wenn das Kabelmodem mal ohne Strom ist, kommt es in der Regel zu einer Neuvergabe.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nö, anscheinend nicht.
> Es findet nur keine Zwangstrennung statt. Wenn das Kabelmodem mal ohne Strom ist, kommt es in der Regel zu einer Neuvergabe.



Hmmm... da wird Kabel D aber irgendwann in die Preduille kommen, falls irgendwann mal mehr aktive Benutzer dranhängen, als ihr Adresspool IP Adressen vergeben kann und alle Ihr Kabelmodem nicht mehr ausschaltenen. Dann heisst es dann beim 10000001sten Benutzer: Is nich. Keine IP Adresse mehr frei :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Oder aber das ganze Kabelnetz wird als Intranet betrieben und ist über einen Router/Firewall am WWW angebunden. Dann können sie natürlich den gesamten IP-Pool nutzen. Das wären dann 255x255x255x255 Adressen. Abzüglich der festen Adressen für Server, interne Router, Broadcasting Adressen und sonstigem Gedönse.


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hmmm... da wird Kabel D aber irgendwann in die Preduille kommen, falls irgendwann mal mehr aktive Benutzer dranhängen, als ihr Adresspool IP Adressen vergeben kann und alle Ihr Kabelmodem nicht mehr ausschaltenen. Dann heisst es dann beim 10000001sten Benutzer: Is nich. Keine IP Adresse mehr frei :lol:


Die haben vermutlich mehrere Netze.


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Oder aber das ganze Kabelnetz wird als Intranet betrieben und ist über einen Router/Firewall am WWW angebunden. Dann können sie natürlich den gesamten IP-Pool nutzen. Das wären dann 255x255x255x255 Adressen. Abzüglich der festen Adressen für Server, interne Router, Broadcasting Adressen und sonstigem Gedönse.


Die internen Server haben tatsächlich Adressen des Pools 10.x.x.x.
Man kommt aber mit der eigenen IP raus.
Insofern wohl eine Mischform: intern tatsächlich interne Adressen, die Kunden "echte".


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

So, noch ne Neuigkeit:
1. scheint es für mich so zu sein, dass man mit der Kundennummer in der Hand schneller ans Ziel kommt. Ich hab da jetzt ca. 10 mal angerufen und bei "Haben Sie Ihre Kundennummer vorliegen?" NEIN gewählt und kam nie durch. Bei JA war ich sofort beim Techniker.
2. Ich komme vom KDG-Netz aus nicht auf den KDG-Webserver. Nach etlichen Versuchen und einem Gespräch mit einem (sehr fähigen!) Techniker liegts wohl daran, dass die Webserver intern interne IP verwenden. Die krieg ich nicht, weil ich über einen eigenen DNS auflöse. Den eigenen DNS verwende ich, weil die von KDG teilweise etwas "Schluckauf" haben. Irgendwie muß das doch hinzukriegen sein...


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

So, die Lösung ist da *freu,hüpf*
Man trage einfach die 10er IP des Webservers in die hosts-Datei ein und schon geht alles wie gewünscht.
Na endlich!

Manchmal frag ich mich was einer tut, der einfach nur surfen will und weder die Zeit, noch die Muße hat, sich mit der Technik auch noch rumzuschlagen...


----------



## stieglitz (13 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich was einer tut, der einfach nur surfen will und weder die Zeit, noch die Muße hat, sich mit der Technik auch noch rumzuschlagen...


Wem erzählst du das, bei mir hats auch ein vierteljahr gedauert bis dsl, wlan etc. mit dem neuen Laptop funktioniert hat. Dazwischen Tronjanerbefall und so weiter. Und ich bin ja kein Anfänger und kenn genügend Fachleute. Hätte ich mir heute einen Computer gekauft, ohne Vorkenntnisse, wäre der längst durchs geschlossene Fenster auf der Strasse gelandet.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Hier gehts noch weiter:
mein Digitalreceiver verliert die Sender. In immer kürzeren Intervallen.
Morgen ruft nach Aussage der Hotline ein Techniker an, der die Leitung messen will. Wir bleiben gespannt...


----------



## Devilfrank (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Hier gehts noch weiter:
> mein Digitalreceiver verliert die Sender. In immer kürzeren Intervallen.
> Morgen ruft nach Aussage der Hotline ein Techniker an, der die Leitung messen will. Wir bleiben gespannt...



Das ist nichts Neues. Hier ist zwar hervorragende Signalqualität (98%) die Signalstärke liegt jedoch bei 45%. Sagt der Techniker am Telefon: "Alles, was unter 60% ist kann nicht funktionieren. Das muss an ihrer Hausanlage liegen.". Neee is klar. Die ist durchgemessen und hat 0,021% Verlustrate (Dämpfung).

Also leben wir damit, dass Kabel-Digital eben ab und zu Tonaussetzer hat, oder das Bild friert ein, weil die Synchronisation nicht mehr hinhaut. 

He, das macht doch nichts. Es gibt doch noch die öffentlichen Redlichen...


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Das ist nichts Neues. Hier ist zwar hervorragende Signalqualität (98%) die Signalstärke liegt jedoch bei 45%. Sagt der Techniker am Telefon: "Alles, was unter 60% ist kann nicht funktionieren. Das muss an ihrer Hausanlage liegen.". Neee is klar. Die ist durchgemessen und hat 0,021% Verlustrate (Dämpfung).
> 
> Also leben wir damit, dass Kabel-Digital eben ab und zu Tonaussetzer hat, oder das Bild friert ein, weil die Synchronisation nicht mehr hinhaut.
> 
> He, das macht doch nichts. Es gibt doch noch die öffentlichen Redlichen...


Naja, wir haben hier in der Regel 90 % Qualität und 64 % Stärke. Das sollte eben funktionieren...


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2006)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Mal wieder ein Zwischenstand von der "Front" :

Seit dem letzten (ob beschriebenen) Ausfall gabs übers Inet nix zu meckern. Seit knapp drei Wochen keine neue IP bekommen, heute war die "Cable"-Leuchte am Kabelmodem plötzlich aus. Internet ging allerdings fehlerfrei.
Nach einem Anruf bei der Hotline wurde empfohlen entweder so lange weiter zu surfen, so lange es geht oder einfach mal den Stromstecker zu ziehen falls mich das mit der LED stört.
Ich hab dann den Stecker gezogen und war sofort wieder online.
Ich hatte gerade eine SSH-Session offen und nicht mal die ist abgebrochen, so kurz war die Offlinephase.
Die Lampe leuchet wieder.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83567


> c't magazin.tv: Schnelles Internet auf dem Land


mal schaun, was die anzubieten haben


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Heute hab ich spontan eine neue IP bekommen.
Der einzige echte Unterschied: die IP ist auflösbar, hat also einen Namen hinterlegt. Mal gespannt, wie lange die jetzt hält...


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Mal ein Wasserstand:
Ich ziehe gerade die aktuelle Knoppix-DVD vom Server hier. Downloadrate

```
KNOPPIX_V5.1.1DVD-2007-01-04-DE.iso
  1101463552  25% 1018.46kB/s    0:52:4412
```


----------



## drboe (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Zur Entspannung kannst Du dann ja gelegentlich einmal auf "slow motion" umschalten: mit einem 56K -Modem 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



drboe schrieb:


> Zur Entspannung kannst Du dann ja gelegentlich einmal auf "slow motion" umschalten: mit einem 56K -Modem
> 
> M. Boettcher


Jo, das wärs...


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



drboe schrieb:


> Zur Entspannung kannst Du dann ja gelegentlich einmal auf "slow motion" umschalten: mit einem 56K -Modem
> 
> M. Boettcher


Bezweifle, dass das gutgehen würde. 4kByte/sec  sind bei 56er Leitungen der (gute) Durchschnitt.
Heißt im Klartext: Der Download dauert etwas über zwei Tage. 

(von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



technofreak schrieb:


> Bezweifle, dass das gutgehen würde. 4kByte/sec  sind bei 56er Leitungen der (gute) Durchschnitt.
> Heißt im Klartext: Der Download dauert etwas über zwei Tage.
> 
> (von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen)


Wie kann man heute als PC-Nutzer eigentlich noch mit Modem überleben?


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie kann man heute als PC-Nutzer eigentlich noch mit Modem überleben?


eigentlich gar nicht, da allein die Windowsupdates  damit nervtötend sind .

PS: ISDN ist nicht viel besser


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



technofreak schrieb:


> eigentlich gar nicht, da allein die Windowsupdates  damit nervtötend sind .


Nun ja, nicht nur mit Modem. Als Haupt-Linuxer reicht ein Reboot ins Windows und die anschliessende Patch-Installationsorgie, um mich eines Besseren zu belehren und ganz schnell wieder zum Pinguin zurückzukehren.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Nun ja, nicht nur mit Modem. Als Haupt-Linuxer reicht ein Reboot ins Windows und die anschliessende Patch-Installationsorgie, um mich eines Besseren zu belehren und ganz schnell wieder zum Pinguin zurückzukehren.


Ja, als Linuxer kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. Wenn man aber ehrlich ist, dann stellt man fest, dass es für Linux auch laufend neue Patches gibt. Und spätestens ab einem gewissen Punkt muß man auch mal nen Kernel neu backen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Die Spannung steigt. Seit heute scheint das Messaging wieder zu funktionieren. Und das mit neuen Features:


> Einwegadressen
> Einwegadressen sind nützliche Helfer, wenn Sie an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen möchten oder vorübergehend Newsletter beziehen wollen. Der Vortieil: Sie brauchen nicht Ihre echte, wertvolle eMailadresse preisgeben. Somit schützt die Einwegadresse Sie vor lästigem Spam, da die Adresse nur eine endliche Lebensdauer hat.
> 
> Die Lebensdauer einer Einwegadresse kann zwischen 1 und 31 Tagen betragen. Während dieser Zeit können Sie Ihre Einwegadresse zum Senden und Empfangen von eMails nutzen. Nach Ablauf dieser Frist wird die Adresse automatisch gelöscht.
> ...


----------



## Matze010 (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

wo ihr gerade bei kabel deutschland und ip vergabe seit: 

also bei mir ändert sich die ip auch dann nicht, wenn das modem die ganze nacht aus der steckdose ist... aber kabel deutschland erzählt ertwas von einer dynamischen ip ...   

kann es sein, daß mehrere leute einer region/eines wohngebietes extern über ein und dieselbe ip surfen ? (auch wenn jeder einen vertrag über eine andere dsl-geschwindigkeit unterschrieben hat). Wenn ja, dürfte es doch so gut, wie unmöglich sein, den einzelnen user ausfindig zu machen, wenn er warez etc. zieht ? 

bitte nicht fachchinesisch antworten! kabe keinen plan von servern, prtokollen etc.


----------



## Wembley (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Matze010 schrieb:


> also bei mir ändert sich die ip auch dann nicht, wenn das modem die ganze nacht aus der steckdose ist... aber kabel deutschland erzählt ertwas von einer dynamischen ip ...


Nun, ich kenn das zumindest von österreichischen Kabelbetreibern und nach Heikos Berichten dürfte das auch in diesem Fall gelten: Die haben eine sehr lange "Lease-Time" d. h. die IP-Nummer ändert sich lange Zeit nicht, was man von Betreiberseite so einstellen kann. Deswegen bleibt die IP, technisch gesehen, trotzdem eine dynamische. Eine statische IP ist dagegen schon von Haus aus fix zugeordnet.


> kann es sein, daß mehrere leute einer region/eines wohngebietes extern über ein und dieselbe ip surfen ? (auch wenn jeder einen vertrag über eine andere dsl-geschwindigkeit unterschrieben hat). Wenn ja, dürfte es doch so gut, wie unmöglich sein, den einzelnen user ausfindig zu machen, wenn er warez etc. zieht ?


Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich in deinem speziellen Fall verhält, aber prinzipiell kommt es natürlich vor, dass mehrere User über denselben Proxy/Gateway surfen und somit zumindest von außen her gesehen die selbe IP-Nummer haben. Denke z.B. an eine Firma. Aber auch manche Provider haben dies für ihre Privatkunden vorgesehen. Allerdings gibt es da noch interne IPs, die die einzelnen User von einander unterscheiden z.B. 10.xxx.xxx.xxx oder 192.168.xxx.xxx Nummern.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Ich hatte meine letzte IP ca. 3 Monate, dafür hab ich seit ein paar Tagen eine neue bekommen.
Insofern ists wohl wirklich eine dynamische IP, nur gibts zum Glück keine Zwangstrennung nach 24 Stunden wie bei anderen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jeder Kunde eine eigene IP hat. Technisch ist es nicht ohne weiteres möglich, dass mehrere über die gleiche IP surfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine letzte IP ca. 3 Monate, dafür hab ich seit ein paar Tagen eine neue bekommen.
> Insofern ists wohl wirklich eine dynamische IP, nur gibts zum Glück keine Zwangstrennung nach 24 Stunden wie bei anderen.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jeder Kunde eine eigene IP hat. Technisch ist es nicht ohne weiteres möglich, dass mehrere über die gleiche IP surfen.



Lässt sich die eigene IP denn von Aussen anpingen mit Response oder nicht ? Falls ja, ist eine öftere IP Neuvergabe gar nicht schlecht wegen Hackerangriffen... aber ihr habt ja eh alle eine Hardwarefirewall zwischen Rechner und Kabelmodem so wie es sich gehört


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lässt sich die eigene IP denn von Aussen anpingen mit Response oder nicht ? Falls ja, ist eine öftere IP Neuvergabe gar nicht schlecht wegen Hackerangriffen... aber ihr habt ja eh alle eine Hardwarefirewall zwischen Rechner und Kabelmodem so wie es sich gehört


Die IP scheint einfach durchgeroutet zu sein. Insofern: ja, anpingen geht.
Und nochmal ja, ich hab ne HW-Firewall.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die IP scheint einfach durchgeroutet zu sein. Insofern: ja, anpingen geht.
> Und nochmal ja, ich hab ne HW-Firewall.



durchgeroutet bedeutet (Zentral-Router von Kabel Deuschland)interne IP = externe IP ?


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> durchgeroutet bedeutet (Zentral-Router von Kabel Deuschland)interne IP = externe IP ?


Wissen tu ichs freilich nicht, aber letztendlich hat jeder Kunde eine öffentliche IP, das Netz im Hintergrund ist ein 10.x.x.x, also ein privates Netz. So kann man zum Beispiel die KDG-Server von intern aus nur über die 10er IP erreichen, nicht über die öffentlichen.
Das Routing selbst hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut, so dass ich da eigentlich nichts dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Dann scheint Kabel Deutschland ein durch IP-Maskerading (Firewall) vollkommen abgeschottetes Netz (Intranet) zum regulären Internet zu sein.


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann scheint Kabel Deutschland ein durch IP-Maskerading (Firewall) vollkommen abgeschottetes Netz (Intranet) zum regulären Internet zu sein.


Nein, davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht zwingend aus.
Es kann sein, dass die parallel ein "Verwaltungsnetz" im privaten Bereich unterhalten um die Router und Modems für die Fernwartung ohne öffentliche IP offen zu halten.


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Mal wieder ein kurzer Zwischenstand:
bislang funktioniert alles blendend, ab und an verliert mein Kabelmodem die Synchronisation. Inet geht aber trotzdem (was sogar die Hotline überrascht). Meckern kann man nicht, ich muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich nach wie vor meine eigenen DNS-Server betreibe. Mit den originalen hatte ich etwas Probleme und auch ein Bekannter, der mit der Originalkonfiguration arbeitet, berichtet bisweilen von nicht auflösbaren Servern, die tatsächlich existieren.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Version mit 16 Mbit/s bestellt (nicht, weil ichs wirklich brauche, da gehts eher um die Abenteuerlust). Das soll nun über zwei Wochen dauern wegen meiner Widerrufsfrist. :gruebel: Ich schreib heute mal ein Fax, dass ich auf meine Widerrufsfrist verzichte. Mal sehen, ob es dann schneller geht.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Berichte mal weiter davon. Verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere 12 Monate?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Berichte mal weiter davon. Verlängert sich der Vertrag um weitere 12 Monate?
> 
> Gruß Marco


Ja, Neustart der 12monatigen Mindestlaufzeit ("Ist ein komplett neuer Vertrag, keine Erhöhung der Bandbreite eines laufenden Vertrags wie neulich von 2.000 kbit/s auf 4000 kbit/s").
Ich habe grade meinen Verzicht abgeschickt. Sind wir mal gespannt, ob das so akzeptiert wird...

BTW: hier gabs grade einen Ausfall von nicht mal 10 Minuten. Schnell bei der Behebung sind sie zumindest.


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

So, 16000 sind aktiv.


----------



## Heiko (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Neue Episode aus KabelDeutschlandistan:
Heute früh, werde ich von einem Bagger geweckt. Nicht weiter bedenklich, aber etwas, nachdem der Bagger wieder verstummt ist, geht das Internet nicht mehr. Schlaftrunken rufe ich die Hotline von KDG an. Man habe noch keine Störungsmeldung für meinen Wohnort und auch von den Nachbarn hat sich noch niemand beschwert. Man würde sich aber darum kümmern, jedenfalls wäre mein Modem offline. 
So weit, so schlecht.
Spontan kommt mir die Idee, das Fernsehprogramm zu testen. Das geht jedenfalls auch nicht.
Es folgt ein erneuter Anruf bei der Hotline. Ich bitte, bei der Störungsmeldung mit aufzunehmen, dass auch TV und Radio nicht gehen. Das bringt den Hotliner in Wallung. Man werde sich dem Problem annehmen, da "Fernsehen vorrangig entstört wird".
Mir wars egal, ich mußte eh mal fort. Beim Einsteigen ins Auto sehe ich den Arbeiter mit dem Bagger über einem Loch im Bürgersteig knieen. Kurze Nachfrage, warum er grade vor ein paar Kabelenden (!) steht bringen zum Vorschein, dass er im Auftrag von KDG gerade einen Verteiler tauscht, der schon seit über 20 Jahren in der Erde schlummert und so langsam nimmer mag. Warum das die Hotline nicht weiß, konnte mir der Arbeiter logischerweise nicht sagen. Verstehen muß ich das aber nicht.
Zwei Stunden später komme ich wieder dazu, bei der Hotline Bescheid zu sagen, dass sich das Problem gelöst hat. Bis dahin wußte man von den Arbeiten immer noch nix.
Der Ausfall war ca. eine Stunde, damit hätte man sicher leben können (wenn man gewusst hätte, was gemacht wird).


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Neben der Tatsache, dass man sich öfters mal über das Marketing von KDG ärgern kann (die ständigen Telefonanrufe gehen mir etwas auf die Nerven), gibts auch Grund zur Freude:
Ich hab mir eine heutige Heise-Meldung zum Anlass genommen und die TOP100 der Hubble-Bilder heruntergeladen. Vielleicht gibts da ja dabei, das man für einen Wohnungsschmuck hernehmen kann. Dabei fällt mir mal wieder auf, dass 16.000 kbit/s was geiles ist (auch wenn mans eigentlich nicht wirklich braucht...):


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Die Bilder sind Klasse. Nette Wallpapers.
Und der Download ist mal wieder gut geeignet, die Leitung zu putzen. 1,83GB in 19 Minuten. :-p


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

und was macht man dann mit der vielen  gewonnenen  Zeit?  wie ungeheuer wichtig das ist, ob so ein Firlefanz in 19, 29 oder 39 Minuten (Im Hintergrund ) runterrödelt.  Wie die kleinen Kinder, ätsch ich bin schneller als du..

weia...


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und was macht man dann mit der vielen  gewonnenen  Zeit?  wie ungeheuer wichtig das ist, ob so ein Firlefanz in 19, 29 oder 39 Minuten (Im Hintergrund ) runterrödelt.  Wie die kleinen Kinder, ätsch ich bin schneller als du..
> 
> weia...


Es ist tatsächlich gänzlich unwichtig, wie schnell das läuft. Nunja - fast. Zu den Zeiten meiner ISDN-Flatrate war ich höchst zufrieden mit der Bandbreite. Nur dummerweise braucht da ein MB halt doch ca. 2,5 Minuten und allein ein M$-Servicepack bringt einen an den Rand der Verzweiflung. Installier mal einen XP-Rechner neu und lasse das Autoupdate drüberlaufen. Mit ISDN stehen Dir da die Tränen in den Augen.
Ich war auch mit 768 kbit/s per DSL sehr zufrieden. Das einzige, was mich gestört hat, war der Upload mit 128 kbit/s. Das ist - gerade wenn man viele Mails mit Attachment verschickt - nicht grade viel. Hat aber auch gereicht.
Wenn ich jetzt aber für 16.000 kbit/s bezahle, dann sollen bitte auch 16.000 kbit/s geliefert werden. Ob man das wirklich braucht (was ich für den durchschnittlichen Privatnutzer mal pauschal verneinen möchte), tut dann erst mal nix zur Sache.
Aber Du hast völlig Recht: wirklich wichtig ists nicht. Aber etwas kindliche Freude ab und an schadet ja auch nicht. Und da sich der Thread ja fast zu einem KDG-Erlebnis-Blog entwickelt hat, ists auch nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Aus den Erfahrungen im Umfeld kann ich allerdings dem "all in one" d.h auch Telephon 
über Kabel kein besonderes Vertrauen entgegenbringen. Die Störmöglichkeiten sind enorm groß.
Kabeleingangsverstärker in Mehrfamilienhäusern sind  meist völlig frei zugänglich angebracht.
Stromausfall  oder Koaxialkabelprobleme ( aus welchem Grund auch immer) führen zum Totalausfall
 des Telefons.  Auch totaler Ausfall der Regionalversorgung ist nichts ungewöhnliches.  
Dies gilt natürlich in diesem Fall auch für VoIP.  Ausfall des TV-Programms kann man noch 
verschmerzen, da läuft eh nicht viel sehenswertes. Verglichen mit Sat-Empang ist das 
Programmangebot eh sehr mager. Ausfall des Internetzugangs  ist schon sehr  störend, aber ein 
sicheres  Festnetz möchte ich nicht missen. In 15 Jahren ist mein Telefonzugang    2 oder 3 mal ausgefallen 
(weiß es nicht so genau,  weil es so selten ist) und Internet in fünf Jahren  weniger als 
 einmal pro Jahr. 
 Wohl dem, der eine Handyflat besitzt, um ohne allzugroße Kosten im Störungsfall  mit der Hotline 
telefonieren zu können. In den mir bekannten  Fällen sind diese Ausfälle so häufig, dass der gesamte 
"Spareffekt"  bereits über die Handyrechnung aufgezehrt ist. Das gute alte Drahttelefon hat den 
unschätzbaren Vorteil , von der Hausstromversorgung völlig unabhängig zu sein.
(Handmobilteile natürlich nicht)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Die genau nichts nützt, da die Hotline über die gute alte 0180-Nummer zu erreichen ist. Oder haben die wieder auf FN-Nummern umgestellt?


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Da habt Ihr beide Recht.
Ich käme auch momentan nie auf die Idee, übers Kabel zu telefonieren. Erstens trau ich denen das aktuell noch nicht so ganz zu (ist freilich subjektiv und nicht an konkreten Problemen aufzuhängen) und zweitens bietet KDG kein ISDN an. Die Lösung mit den beiden Leitungen ist IMHO keine.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich käme auch momentan nie auf die Idee, übers Kabel zu telefonieren. Erstens trau ich denen das aktuell noch nicht so ganz zu (ist freilich subjektiv und nicht an konkreten Problemen aufzuhängen) und zweitens bietet KDG kein ISDN an. Die Lösung mit den beiden Leitungen ist IMHO keine.


Die Probleme hab ich im vorhergehenden Postings skizziert. Diese sind systemimmanent und durch nichts 
zu beseitigen. Fehlendes ISDN ist ein zusätzliches KO-Kriterium.
hab mal aus Neugierde die Adsensewerbung zum Verfügbarkeitstest  genutzt  
(tauchte beim Thread MCM auf) 
http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/allgemein/verfuegbarkeit/adresse.php


> Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Kabel Highspeed und Kabel Phone. Leider ist Kabel Highspeed und Kabel Phone von Kabel Deutschland an der angegebenen Adresse derzeit technisch noch nicht verfügbar. Aber wir arbeiten gerade mit Hochdruck daran, das Ausbaugebiet zu erweitern.


son  Pech aber auch ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber für 16.000 kbit/s bezahle, dann sollen bitte auch 16.000 kbit/s geliefert werden.


Vermittel bitte mal diese Einstellung manchen DSL-Anbietern. Hab heute für einen Anschluss im Familienkreis mit der Telekom telefoniert, die wollen wegen Entfernung zur Vermittlung kein DSL anbieten. Vodafone hingegen hat Ihnen 16Mbit angeboten, inklusive darüber laufender Telefonie. Auch Alice und Freenet wollen DSL schalten laut Online-Abfrage, welche Geschwindigkeit weiss ich nicht, aber IMHO kann dies durchaus im Fiasko enden.

Daher ist es aus Verbrauchersicht nur zu begrüssen, dass DSL durch Kabelinternet etwas Konkurrenz bekommt. Oder wie in diesem Fall dadurch Gebiete erschlossen werden, wo es kein DSL gibt, zumindest mit hinreichender Qualität. 

@CP, aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich die von Dir postulierten Probleme praktisch nicht bestätigen, ich habe hier in 2,5 Jahren keinen einzigen Kabelinternet-Ausfall mitbekommen, mein einziges Problem war durch Reset des Kabelmodems gelöst.

Ärgerlich nur, dass sowohl Kabelbetreiber als auch Telcos Angebote vielfach nur im Bundle anbieten, und man so unnötige Services mitbezahlen muss (Unitymedia, einst Ish, schaltet schnellere Verbindungen nur zusammen mit Telefon, seitdem habe ich auch einen eigentlich nicht benötigten Telefonanschluss mit Festnetzflat).


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> @CP, aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich die von Dir postulierten Probleme praktisch nicht bestätigen, ich habe hier in 2,5 Jahren keinen einzigen Kabelinternet-Ausfall mitbekommen, mein einziges Problem war durch Reset des Kabelmodems gelöst..


Schön für dich. Tatsache ist, dass hier die Kabelqualität  so miserabel ist, dass nicht mal normales DSL angeboten werden kann. Rein sichtbar schon an den auch saumäßigen TV-Bildern. Ausfälle sind hier die Norm. Im Bekanntenkreis (anderes Gebiet, aber selbe Kabelbetreiber) hat man den Umstieg  schon bitter bereut.

PS: Außerdem scheinst du nicht in einem Haus mit Dutzenden Wohnungen zu leben, dann würdest  du die Probleme bestimmt kennen...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...hier die Kabelqualität  so miserabel ist, dass nicht mal normales DSL angeboten werden kann. ...


verstehe nicht, was die Qualität des (Fernseh-?) Kabels mit DSL zu tun hat.


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> verstehe nicht, was die Qualität des (Fernseh-?) Kabels mit DSL zu tun hat.


Ich denke, dass nicht zuletzt auch durch die Signalqualität die Bandbreite bestimmt wird. Digitales TV gibts ja auch erst ab $schlagmichtot Prozent Signalstärke.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass nicht zuletzt auch durch die Signalqualität die Bandbreite bestimmt wird. Digitales TV gibts ja auch erst ab $schlagmichtot Prozent Signalstärke.


korrekt


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

@CP u. Heiko,

wir reden gerad  mächtig aneinander vorbei. Ich bin darüber gestolpert, dass CP so wie ich das jetzt sehe DSL als Synonym für Breitband-Internet verwendete, und er somit vom Coax-TV-Kabel sprach, und nicht dem Telefonkabel wie ich annahm.

Dass die Signalqualität sowohl bei DSL und Internet über Kabel entscheidend ist für Bandbreite und Zuverlässsigkeit, ist mir durchaus bewusst und will ich gar nicht bezweifeln 

Gruß,
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Da hatte ich Dich dann wohl falsch verstanden...


----------



## drboe (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Vermittel bitte mal diese Einstellung manchen DSL-Anbietern. Hab heute für einen Anschluss im Familienkreis mit der Telekom telefoniert, die wollen wegen Entfernung zur Vermittlung kein DSL anbieten. Vodafone hingegen hat Ihnen 16Mbit angeboten, inklusive darüber laufender Telefonie. Auch Alice und Freenet wollen DSL schalten laut Online-Abfrage, welche Geschwindigkeit weiss ich nicht, aber IMHO kann dies durchaus im Fiasko enden.


In der c't gab es vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht, dass die Telekom immer dann, wenn die Leitungsqualität nicht für das standardisierte Angebot im DSL ausreicht, auf die nächst niedrigere Bandbreite reduziert  (also z. B. DSL 2000 anstelle 6000), während andere Anbieter die Bandbreite durch die Geräte aushandeln lassen und dabei akzeptieren, dass z. B. nie mehr als 5 MBit/s auf der angeblichen 6 MBit-Leitung zustandekommen. Man hat dann zwar DSL, zahlt aber für eine hörere Leistung als man je erhält. Im Grenzfall heisst das wohl, dass die Telekom lieber gar nicht liefert, während die Wettbewerber mit Gigabits um sich werfen, die nie erreicht werden.

Nun flattert mir heute eine Werbung ins Haus, der ich entnehme, dass der Preisunterschied zwischen DSL-6000 und DSL-16000 gerade einmal 5 EUR/Monat beträgt. Das macht mich nachdenklich. Hier sind nämlich 6-Mbit laut Telekom nicht erreichbar, weshalb man die Leitung auf 3-Mbit gedrosselt hat. Ein Freund hatte das gleiche Problem, er wollte aber auf 16-MBit wechseln. Dem hat das Gespann Hansenet/Telekom dazu eine neue Verbindung geschaltet, auf der die 16-MBit nun möglich sind. Ob sich das bei 5 Euro/Monat für die Anbieter jemals rechnet? Was wäre, wenn pot. DSL-6000 Kunden sich mehrheitlich für DSL-16000 entschieden? Wo nimmt die Telekom dann die Leitungen her?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



drboe schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn pot. DSL-6000 Kunden sich
> mehrheitlich für DSL-16000 entschieden? Wo nimmt die Telekom dann die Leitungen her?


Hatte ich bis vor kurzem  für eine  eher hypothetische Überlegung gehalten. Im 
normalen Alltagsbetrieb sind die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten ziemlich egal, 
ob eine  Seite in 0,1 0,2 oder 0,3 Sekunden auf dem Bildschirm steht und so 
viele Hard/heavysauger gibt es nicht unter den Otto Normalos.
Wie es bei Kabel-DSL mit Massenansturm  aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.  Habe aber
 Bedenken, da es sich grundsätzlich um ein Bussystem handeln müßte, bei der sich 
die User die zur  Verfügung stehende Bandbreite teilen müßten.  

Sollte sich diese Form der Internetvergewaltigung durchsetzen,  könnte es eng werden:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,499557,00.html


> Engpässe im Breitband-Netz
> ..
> Es rumort in Großbritanniens Telekommunikations- und Internetprovider-
> Branche. Der vielbeachtete Launch der iPlayer-Dienste der BBC (mehr...) macht den Telkos Sorgen: Sie befürchten, dass der Ansturm von oft Hunderttausenden von BBC-Zuschauern, die sich ihr Programm schon sehr bald im on-demand-Verfahren selbst zusammenbasteln dürften, ihre Netzwerke überlasten könnte.


----------



## drboe (13 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Im normalen Alltagsbetrieb sind die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten ziemlich egal,
> ob eine  Seite in 0,1 0,2 oder 0,3 Sekunden auf dem Bildschirm steht und so
> viele Hard/heavysauger gibt es nicht unter den Otto Normalos.


Das sehe ich ebenso. Aber ähnlich wie bei CPUs, RAM, HD-Kapazität etc. zählt nicht nur die Ratio. Zudem wird DSL-16000 von der Telekom u. a. damit beworben, dass es ähnlich kurze Signallaufzeiten wie mit der Option Fathpath erreicht. Das zielt vermutlich auf die Gamer.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Sollte sich diese Form der Internetvergewaltigung durchsetzen,  könnte es eng werden:
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,499557,00.html


Hier in DE sind es gerade die Internet-/Leitungsanbieter, die Werbung für Video usw. machen. Die könnten also kaum so handeln/argumentieren, wie offenbar in GB. Zu der besagten Werbung für DSL 16000 heisst es auf der zugehörigen Webseite nämlich: _Bis 31.12.07 jeden Monat 10 kostenlose Video on Demand Filme_. Nachdem das Highspeed-Angebot der Telekom, für das man den Konflikt mit der EU riskiert, wegen des Preises wohl wie Blei im Regal liegt, scheint Bandbreite kein echtes Problem darzustellen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (14 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Ich seh das schon irgendwie gespalten.
Einerseits braucht man 16 MBit/s fürs surfen definitiv nicht. Da wären kurze Latenzzeiten viel wichtiger, die man aber in der Regel auch nicht hat. Bei 30 Objekten auf einer Webseite mit insgesamt 45 kb ist die Downloadbandbreite fast egal.
Zudem machen die vielen Breitbandzugänge auch Ärger: man muß schon Glück haben um die hohen Bandbreiten wirklich ausnutzen zu können. Mit 16 Mbit/s-Zugängen bringt man ein GBit-Backbone halt auch schneller dicht als mit ISDN-Leitungen.
Und noch ein Problem: viele Doofe haben mittlerweile Breitband. Das führt dazu, dass es immer mehr "Freiwillige" gibt, die ihre Bandbreite für DDoS-Attacken zur Verfügung stellen. Das wird man wohl so schnell nicht in den Griff bekommen. Zumindest schon überhaupt nicht, so lange die Provider nicht verlangen, dass ihre Kunden vernünftige Virenscanner einsetzen. Das ist zwar keine endgültige Lösung, zumindest aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## A John (15 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Zumindest schon überhaupt nicht, so lange die Provider nicht verlangen, dass ihre Kunden vernünftige Virenscanner einsetzen.


Würde nur was nützen, wenn ohne Ausnahme alle ISP gleiche Bedingungen hätten.
Eigentlich ist da der Gesetzgeber gefragt. Ein Auto ohne Sicherheitsgurte bekommt schließlich auch keine Zulassung.
Für Schäuble und Konsorten sind Virenscanner und Firewalls allerdings der schiere Albtraum. Wird also auch nix.


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



A John schrieb:


> Für Schäuble und Konsorten sind Virenscanner und Firewalls allerdings der schiere Albtraum. Wird also auch nix.


Nein, das nicht. Da die ja nicht wissen, was das ist, erschreckt es sie auch nicht.


----------



## drboe (15 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, das nicht. Da die ja nicht wissen, was das ist, erschreckt es sie auch nicht.


Einspruch! Bei Internet, Browser & Co. wissen die auch nicht was es ist, geben sich aber immer sehr entsetzt ob der Verbrechen, die damit möglich sein sollen. Laut Innenminister existieren da sogar ganze Terror-Universitäten. Und diese Vorstellung hält womöglich nur deshalb, weil jemand einmal genau erklärt hat, warum das Szenario mit dem Flüssigsprengstoff,  dessen Entdeckung wir den britischen Antiterror Phantasien verdanken und das seitdem verantwortlich dafür ist, dass Flugpassagiere Plastikbeutel schwenkend durch die  Abfertigungshallen irren, so gar nicht funktionieren kann.

OK, ist Off-topic! Ich gebe sofort zurück zur Bandbreiten-Diskussion. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Wir können uns auch gut darauf einigen, dass das alles mit "Realität" im engeren Sinn überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Speaking of "Bandbreite":
Ich hatte neulich mal grottenschlechte Werte und hab deswegen bei der Hotline angerufen. Der schaute sich das an und stellte fest, dass sich das Modem viel zu oft (ca. 70 mal in zwei Tagen) selbst resettet hat. Er wollte nen Techniker das prüfen lassen.
Heute steht ein freundlicher solcher vor der Tür, guckt sich das an und meint, dass der Sendepegel zu hoch ist. Dreht den Verstärker etwas runter und *flupp* schon sind wir bei der maximalen Bandbreite.
Scheint ein filigranes Ding zu sein, das Kabel-Inet.
Zumindest meinte der Service-Techniker dann, dass sie eine recht geringe Beschwerdequote haben. Kann ich auch glauben, ich bin ja auch recht zufrieden. Keiner von meinen Bekannten, der sein Inet über KDG bezieht, beschwert sich mittlerweile noch. Zu Beginn gabs allerdings schon heftige Probleme.


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



drboe schrieb:


> Hier in DE sind es gerade die Internet-/Leitungsanbieter, die Werbung für Video usw. machen. Die könnten also kaum so handeln/argumentieren, wie offenbar in GB. Zu der besagten Werbung für DSL 16000 heisst es auf der zugehörigen Webseite nämlich: _Bis 31.12.07 jeden Monat 10 kostenlose Video on Demand Filme_. Nachdem das Highspeed-Angebot der Telekom, für das man den Konflikt mit der EU riskiert, wegen des Preises wohl wie Blei im Regal liegt, scheint Bandbreite kein echtes Problem darzustellen.
> 
> M. Boettcher


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,498549,00.html


> Hinzu kommt die starke Verbreitung von Kabelanschlüssen, die große Anzahl an Free-TV-Programmen und die noch nicht flächendeckende Verbreitung von IPTV-Lösungen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der deutsche Markt den meisten Innovationen sehr skeptisch begegnet - insbesondere, wenn es etwas kosten soll.


Insbesonders  bei Internet über Kabel frage ich mich, wo der Nutzen liegen soll. Das Kabel liefert TV analog und  digital. Wozu soll IPTV  außer in Sonderfällen   gut sein? 
Das Programmangebot über Satellit ist riesig aber zum größten Teil  völliger Schrott.  Was soll da IPTV dran ändern?


----------



## Heiko (23 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Das ist ganz einfach: wenns erst mal flächendeckend IPTV gibt, dann kann man damit mal wieder Hardware anpreisen, die eigentlich niemand braucht, aber jeder haben soll.
Versuch mal, eine Handy ohne Kamera zu kriegen...


----------



## A John (24 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Versuch mal, eine Handy ohne Kamera zu kriegen...


Nachdem mein altes Siemens S35i in immer kürzeren Abständen behauptete, es sei keine SIM-Karte vorhanden, habe ich mir ein neues vom finnischen Marktführer gekauft. 39 EUR ohne Vertrag und ohne Kamera. Es ist klein und handlich, lässt sich komfortabel bedienen und es telefoniert prima. :smile:


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

OT


A John schrieb:


> Nachdem mein altes Siemens S35i in immer kürzeren Abständen behauptete, es sei keine SIM-Karte vorhanden, habe ich mir ein neues vom finnischen Marktführer gekauft. 39 EUR ohne Vertrag und ohne Kamera. Es ist klein und handlich, lässt sich komfortabel bedienen und es telefoniert prima. :smile:


Nokia 1110i ?  ist super, hab ich auch schon an Bekannte und Verwandte 
vermittelt, die gimmickmüde einfach nur telefonieren und (Text)simsen
wollen.


----------



## A John (24 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



webwatcher schrieb:


> OT
> Nokia 1110i ?  ist super, hab ich auch schon an Bekannte und Verwandte
> vermittelt, die gimmickmüde einfach nur telefonieren und (Text)simsen
> wollen.


Bingo. BTW: Ich habe im Februar 1996 mein erstes Handy gekauft und noch nie eine SMS verschickt. Ich habe aber trotzdem nicht das Gefühl, ge(handy)capt zu sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Das 1110i hat nach mir, jetzt auch meine Frau. Wir sind rundum zufrieden. Besonders auch das Tastenfeld ist sehr brauchbar. Sonst hätte ich warten müssen bis die Dinger wieder etwas wachsen.
Wenn ich T9 ausschalte, kann ich auch SMS. Ist halt praktisch, wenn ich eine Info loswerden will, aber niemand direkt erreiche, dann wird ein Notiz-Zettel losgeschickt.
Die Wecker-Funktion nutze ich gelegentlich auch noch.
Mehr aber um Himmelswillen brauche ich nicht. 

Übrigens die Hersteller sind von diesem Trend völlig überrascht worden. Das können sich Ingenieure nicht vorstellen, dass nicht jeder technisch mögliche Schnickschnack auch gewollt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



A John schrieb:


> ge(handy)capt


Brüll. Ist das Deine Schöpfung???
Übrigens: Kann sein, dass Nokia nun demnächst zwei weitere von den Dingern verkauft... Gibt's hier jemand mit Provisionsanspruch? Nicht, dass ich's am Ende noch über die SEO-getrimmte Seite eines Ex-Dialer-Webbies bestelle


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 August 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Lesenswertes zur Servicequalität im Allgemeinen und KD speziell
 bei Teltarif: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw21/s26051.html


> *Editorial: Die lange Leitung zum Anbieter*
> Wenn der Kunde schlechte Servicequalität auch noch bezahlen muss
> ...Schlechte Noten für die Servicequalität verteilte jüngst auch die Stiftung Warentest an deutsche Internetprovider. Besonders der Hamburger Anbieter freenet bekam hier sein Fett weg. Im Test betrug die durchschnittliche Wartezeit an der Telefon-Hotline 14 Minuten, E-Mails wurden frühestens nach 17 Tagen beantwortet, und selbst auf einfache Fragen zu den Produkten wussten einige Mitarbeiter keine Antwort. Testsieger wurde übrigens die viel gescholtene Deutsche Telekom mit ihrer Marke T-Online, *noch schlechter als freenet schnitt der Kabelinternet-Anbieter Kabel Deutschland (KDG) ab*.


Ach ja, ich kann da auch mithalten 


			
				Kundendienst von Unitymedia once known as ISH schrieb:
			
		

> Date: *Thu, 9 Aug 2007 19:53:08 +0200 (CEST)*
> From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
> Reply-To: [email protected]
> To: TSCoreNinja
> ...


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Kann ich bestätigen. Jedenfalls kann man sich Mails an KDG gleich komplett sparen. Die scheinen nur gelegentlich bearbeitet zu werden, wenn die Hotliner grade Freiräume haben. Scheint aber auch fast nie der Fall zu sein.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die scheinen nur gelegentlich bearbeitet zu werden, ...



Ich habe vor 6 Wochen telefonisch eine Tarifumstellung beauftragt. Aussage: Auftragsbestätigung erhalten Sie in ein paar Tagen... Famous last words, bis heute nichts erhalten, bei der 3ten Nachfrage gab der Hotline-Mitarbeiter dann zu, dass die Bearbeitungszeit derzeit etwas länger sei....

Weiteres Kopf-Schüttel-Erlebnis mit Ish aus meinem Familienkreis: Neuanschluss beauftragt für Internet/Telefon, und da kam sogar recht flott eine Auftragsbestätigung. Mit der Aussage "ein von uns beauftragter Techniker setzt sich in Kürze wegen der Installation mit Ihnen in Verbindung". Als die Kürze etwas länger wurde, haben sie direkt beim Techniker nachgefragt. Dieser hatte tatsächlich versucht, sie zu erreichen, von Ish aber leider die Telefonnummer bekommen, die er dort einrichten sollte... :wall:


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Ich hatte neulich eine Störung, da hab ich bei der Hotline angerufen. Man sagte, da werde sich ein Techniker bei mir melden. Am nächsten Tag war das auch so und der Mann hat einen Termin mit mir vereinbart, den er auch eingehalten hat. Problem wurde bereinigt.
Ich würde aber vermutlich heute noch warten, wenn ich ne Mail geschickt hätte.


----------



## webwatcher (10 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95705


> US-Kabelnetzbetreiber Comcast sperrt Internet-Vielnutzer aus
> ...
> Die Washington Post schreibt, angesichts der zunehmenden Konkurrenz der TV-Kabelnetzbetreiber, die Internet anbieten, mit Telefongesellschaften würden diese empfindlich. Während DSL-Kunden jeweils einen Anschluss für sich beanspruchen könnten, teilten sich oft hunderte Kabelkunden einen Internetanschluss. Daher könne sich hier anders als bei DSL die intensive Nutzung eines oder mehrerer Kunden auf die Bandbreite der anderen auswirken.


mal sehen, ob  das hier auch in Zukunft passiert, wenn immer mehr auf Kabel umsteigen.
Durch die Busarchitektur des Kabelnetzes sind Durchsatzsteigerungen nicht so einfach möglich
wie bei der Sternarchitektur des normalen DSL-Netzes.


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

So, neue Runde im Geschwindigkeitsrausch:
Download
26.000 kbit/s

Upload
1.000 kbit/s
seit heute.


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Und gleich muß ich mal meckern: man findet kaum einen Server, der das auch konstant liefern kann...


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Na gut, mit etwas Suche gehts dann doch.
Habe mir grade mal die Demo des neuen GRAW 2 geholt. Da gings bei entsprechender Aufteilung des Downloads schon gut zur Sache.

Aber Gesamtfazit: eigentlich braucht mans nicht. Wenn auch 1,8 GB in gut zehn Minuten schon faszinierend schnell ist...


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn auch 1,8 GB in gut zehn Minuten schon faszinierend schnell ist...


Du scheinst deinen  Anschluss noch nicht  mit zig anderen teilen zu müssen. Es ist nun mal ein Bussystem, 
bei  dem sich die Teilnehmer  die zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite   teilen  müssen. 
Aus dem Großstadtbereich kenne ich alles andere als Begeisterung auslösendes Übertragungsverhalten. 
Aber da ist man ja auch nicht auf dieses System allein angewiesen.


----------



## Phobos (25 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Hach ich wär froh wenn ich wieder Internet über Kabel bekommen könnte.
Ich wohne zur Zeit in Wismar (MV) und wir haben hier 2 Kabelnetzbetreiber. In meiner ersten Wohnung hier hatte ich Internet über Kabel von ewt. Verbindungssicherheit war ok für die anfänglichen Verhältnisse, Geschwindigkeit steigerte sich aber leider nicht mit dem im Puls der Zeit verflochtenen DSL das ja momentan bei 16M/bit liegt, dort dümmpelte die Geschwindigkeit noch bei 2M/bit und beim Premium Angebot bei 4. 
Dann letztes Jahr umgezogen und wollte meinen Umzug bei der ewt melden, so dass mein Internetanschluss mit mir umzieht. Pustekuchen, in meiner neuen Wohnung gehört das Kabelnetz KD. Naja hab ich gedacht, die werden sicherlich auch Internet anbieten. Aber die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung zerschlug alle Träume von einem Upgrade. Nun muss ich über "normales" DSL surfen wobei die Geschwindigkeit durch die alten Leitungen auf 3 M/bit beschränkt werden. Den Downloadspeed kann man natürlich nur bei bestimmten Sachen ausreizen wenn mal ne hübsche Demo ansteht. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das ich schon mit meinem alten KabelInet einen örderisch guten Upload von 512 kbits hatte und jetzt leider mit DSL nurnoch an die 270. Da ich aber Hobbymässig Videomaterial hochlade und das Freunden zeige vergeht mir aber durch die ewig langen Uploadzeiten dabei echt die Lust. KD wirbt ja mittlerweile mit 26 M/bit als Komplettpaket für knapp 40 €/Monat, dieser Tarif wäre der Himmel für viele T-Online Nutzer. In dem 3/4 Jahr in der neuen Wohnung hatte ich schon 2längere DSL Ausfälle, wenn ich das hochrechne lief mein altes Kabel wesentlich zuverlässiger...

Wenn jemand etwas genaueres über die Ausbaupläne von KD in Erfahrung bringen kann, möge es hier bitte posten, oder seine Tastatur mit Honig einschmieren und einem Bären geben!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



technofreak schrieb:


> Du scheinst deinen  Anschluss noch nicht  mit zig anderen teilen zu müssen. Es ist nun mal ein Bussystem, ...



@TF, in den meisten Fällen dürfte die Bandbreite nicht das Problem sein (480Mbit bei dem aktuellen DOCSIS3 Standard, da brauchst Du schon sehr viele Dauernutzer, um ans Limit zu kommen). Und letztlich ist es eine Frage der Seriösität, wie weit ein Anbieter seine Bandbreite überbucht (nicht nur bei Kabel). Aber das gilt nicht nur für die Anbindung von zuvielen Haushalten, sondern auch für den Übergang zu den Backbones. 

Ich vermute eher, dass in Deinen Fällen der Kabelnetzbetreiber sein System nicht im Griff hat. Bei mir läuft Internet über Kabel wie ein Traum, Up- und Download-Speed werden immer genau erreicht, bei einem Ping, von dem man bei DSL träumt. Und kenne etliche Leute, bei denen dies genauso läuft.


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft Internet über Kabel wie ein Traum, Up- und Download-Speed werden immer genau erreicht, bei einem Ping, von dem man bei DSL träumt. Und kenne etliche Leute, bei denen dies genauso läuft.


Das nützt meinen Bekannten herzlich wenig. Dafür sind   aber immer die Briefkästen voll von Werbung vom Kabelnetzbetreiber. Hab ihnen empfohlen, den  alten Kohleofen zu reaktivieren, um wenigstens die Handykosten wieder rein zu kriegen, die bei den dauernden Servicecenteranrufen anfallen, da das Telefon darüber auch  nur sporadisch funktioniert.

PS: Einer der Gründe warum ich Kabel abgemeldet hatte, war dass die Kabelgesellschaft Wochen
 brauchte um  den Gemeinschaftsanlagenverstärker im Keller auszuwechseln.
Defekt war ein Ladekondensator für 20  Cent, wodurch das hausinterne Kabelnetz mit  einem 
Netzbrumm verseucht wurde. Mein Vertrauen  in den Service ist seitdem nicht besonders gross. 
Dass noch jede Menge mehr an der Anlage hingen, hat den Laden nicht besonders  beeindruckt. 
Außerdem  hängen/laufen  der Verstärker und die Koaxkabel völlig ungeschützt durch die Kellerräume, so dass sie jederzeit von  Kindern oder mutwilligen Jugendlichen rausgerissen werden können. Solange das nur TV war, war mir das egal,  aber nicht wenn auch Telefon und Internet darüber laufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



technofreak schrieb:


> PS: Einer der Gründe warum ich Kabel abgemeldet hatte, war dass die Kabelgesellschaft Wochen
> brauchte um  den Gemeinschaftsanlagenverstärker im Keller auszuwechseln.
> Defekt war ein Ladekondensator für 20  Cent, wodurch das hausinterne Kabelnetz mit  einem
> Netzbrumm verseucht wurde. Mein Vertrauen  in den Service ist seitdem nicht besonders gross.



So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch einmal. Es war ein schlechtes Fernsehbild. Ich habe es relativ spät gemerkt, da mein Videorecorder es kompensiert hat. (Im Haus hat sich auch keiner gezuckt)

Mail geschrieben (da ich mit der inkompetenden Hotline schlechte Erfahrung hatte). Auf die Email kam auch nur "Grütze" zurück. Dann ging ein Fax an die GL in München und innerhalb von 2 Tagen war ein Techniker (von einer Drittfirma) vor Ort und hat den Verteiler im Keller getauscht.

Ich habe im Moment einen 1,5 Mbit Anschluss mit 6 Wochen kündigungsfrist. Ich würde gern auf eine höhere Bandbreite wechseln, aber KD gibt nur noch 1 Jahresverträge raus.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Hallo Leute.
Ich wohne mit meiner Familie aufm Dorf und wir können hier nur telekom dsl light bekommen.also knappe 400 kbit/s.
Das KD angebot haben wir uns jetzt geholt und nächste woche soll der techniker kommen.
Könnte mir Bitte jemand sagen was für ein kabel vom Hausverstärker zur Multimediadose geht,bzw, ob der kabeltechniker das austauschen würde?
Ich hoffe einer von euch der KabelDeutschland internet hat kann mir das sagen.

MfG
M.R.


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Bei mir hat der Techniker vom Übergabepunkt bis zur Multimediadose ein neues Kabel gelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

@Heiko
Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Bei uns ist halt das problem das die kabel hinter einer schiefer verkleidung sind, und in den Kabel unterlagen stand irgendwas von wegen das der techniker nichts bautechnisches macht.
Wenn du sagst das der das kabel anbringt sollte das ja kein problem sein.
Prüfen die ob das Kabel taugt erst vor ort oder weist du was für ein Kabel verlegt sein muss?


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @Heiko
> Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
> Bei uns ist halt das problem das die kabel hinter einer schiefer verkleidung sind, und in den Kabel unterlagen stand irgendwas von wegen das der techniker nichts bautechnisches macht.
> Wenn du sagst das der das kabel anbringt sollte das ja kein problem sein.
> Prüfen die ob das Kabel taugt erst vor ort oder weist du was für ein Kabel verlegt sein muss?


Bei mir gabs da keine Diskussion, da gabs ein neues. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Techniker Deine Schieferverkleidung überarbeitet


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Jetzt wirds spannend. Ich hatte neulich einen Techniker da weil da was an der Leitung nicht gepasst hat. Der Hotliner hat mir gesagt, er schickt jemanden vorbei. Der hat dann die Verstärkung justiert, weil das Signal zu stark war. Jetzt steht auf der aktuellen Rechnung was von um die € 40,- "Servicepauschale". Die spinnen doch.
Ich werd da morgen mal anrufen...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Viel Spass dabei  Berichte weiter.


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Grade angerufen, nach ein paarmal weiterverbinden steht bei mir im Display "Teilnehmer hat aufgelegt". Toll.

Neuer Versuch...


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Zweiter Anruf hat auch nix gebracht. Ich soll mich schriftlich an das Beschwerdemanagement wenden. Wenn die das haben wollen...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*



Heiko schrieb:


> Zweiter Anruf hat auch nix gebracht. Ich soll mich schriftlich an das Beschwerdemanagement wenden. Wenn die das haben wollen...




Die sind genauso inkompetend (eigene Erfahrung)

Gruß Marco

P.S. Danke fürs Beitrag editieren....


----------



## Heiko (27 November 2007)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Und wieder ein tolles Erlebnis:
Seit ein paar Tagen zickt mein toller Humax-Decoder. Er weigert sich, das EPG zu aktualisieren. Damit wird die Programmierung, die bei dem Gerät eh ziemlich schlecht implementiert ist, noch schwieriger.
Nachdem überhaupt keine Daten mehr vorhanden sind, rufe ich bei der technischen Hotline an. Der sehr freundliche und kompetente Herr bittet mich, mal auf RTL zu schalten und dann das Gerät auszuschalten (beim Runterfahren wird normalerweise das EPG heruntergeladen).
Und, was passiert: es klappt. Es lädt wieder runter.
Die Nachfrage ergibt, dass eigentlich alles, was wichtig ist, über RTL übermittelt wird: neue Sender, Programminfos, ...
*Man sollte also zuerst auf RTL umschalten und dann das Gerät ausschalten.*
Warum das weder in der Gebrauchsanleitung, noch auf der Homepage oder sonstwo lesbar steht, ist auch dem Herrn nicht klar. Jedenfalls gehts jetzt wieder.


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2008)

*AW: Mich juckt´s in den Fingern... (Internet über Kabel Deutschland)*

Seit zwei Tagen fällt hier immer mal wieder das Internet für ein paar Minuten aus. Konkret verliert das Kabelmodem die Synchronisation.
Noch jemand, der sowas feststellt?


----------

